
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible Experienced
software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
mvanveen
SEEKING WORK / remote / San Diego

I'm a full-stack startup and web system technology junkie. I think in Python
and have used it professionally for over 8 years.

I have over six years of post-collegiate industry experience working full-time
and contract for bay area startups ranging from the seed to Series B level
such as Getaround, Matterport, and Manifest Commerce. I have also completed
projects for Sony, Google, and CVS through my work as a freelance consultant
for digital advertising agencies.

I'd be a great fit for MVP build-outs, big data infrastructure and platform
work. I love designing, implementing and testing robust production systems
that scale with organizations and delight their end-users.

I'm currently enrolled in the Udacity deep learning nanodegree and would also
be very excited about any projects with an ML/AI component.

Most recently I've been doing contract work on an open source GIS tool for the
government ([https://github.com/terranodo/eventkit-
cloud](https://github.com/terranodo/eventkit-cloud)). Previous to that last
year I delivered a Slack bot MVP to a client starting from the early ideation
stage. I did the backend build out and managed front-end and design resources
for the project (growthbot.io).

Some technologies I've worked with recently: Flask, Python, Django, Celery,
Postgres, SQLAlchemy, numpy, PIL, opencv, gdal, DynamoDB, Redis, Google App
Engine, AWS, Docker, Jenkins, ETL jobs, work queues, datadog instrumentation,
Google Analytics API, Facebook Ads API, PostGIS

resume: mvv.io/resume.pdf

github: github.com/mvanveen

linked in: linkedin.com/vanveenm

website: mvv.io

email: michael@mvanveen.net

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Lahore,Pakistan.

Full stack web developer with 3 years plus experience in multiple technologies
I'm available for projects only Skills: Javascript (ES 3/5/6+),HTML, CSS,
Angular 1, bootstrap,jquery on client side On server side i have experience in
grails/java,python/django 1.7 and little bit php :) Things I'm good at: solid,
user friendly, modern UIs with current best practices and that perform well,
single page apps, creating or integrating web services and APIs
(Rest,websockets), CRUD backends Website:
[https://abdurrehman91.github.io/](https://abdurrehman91.github.io/)
email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

------
redgetan
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/Remote

I've ([http://redgetan.cc/](http://redgetan.cc/)) been building software for
5+ years and have built and published native Android/iOS apps on Google and
Apple Appstore with tens of thousands of users. I have 20 hrs/week of
availability, can either work remotely or locally in Toronto and can help with
client projects that need to be completed in a tight deadline or projects that
need to be improved for 2.0 version. For my tech stack, it includes but are
not limited to - (Swift/iOS/Android/Ruby/Javascript/Node.js/AWS/Firebase)

Here are some reasons why you would want me over others:

* You're looking for a self-starter who would can build things from scratch and handle everything from front-end, back-end, devops, mobile, and willing to get his hands dirty on learning new things even if its outside of tech (i.e user acquisition, cold emails, etc..)

* You're not looking for a co-founder, but you want to iterate your product to meet certain milestones that could potentially get you to better traction sooner than later, and eventually attract the right people for your team.

* You're looking for a two-way relationship, where we can both learn from each other, and collaboratively define goals to reach them, as opposed to me simply following everything you say.

If any of the above meets your criteria, send me an email at
redge.tan@gmail.com and I would love to hear from you.

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK - Seattle WA - REMOTE preferred

Senior cross platform mobile app specialist and full-stack developer. I'm
product-oriented with lots of experience managing a project from concept and
design through completion. 10+ years of getting things done as a remote
worker.

Skills: JavaScript, PHP, NodeJS, Express, iOS & Android apps with
Cordova/PhoneGap, MySQL, git, crafting REST APIs, React, React-Native,
Electron, WordPress, custom WordPress plugins, AWS, Google Cloud, Azure,
DigitalOcean

iOS and Android apps website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813)

[https://github.com/jimbergman](https://github.com/jimbergman)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jedbergman [at] gmail [dot] com or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK - Based in Nashville, remote preferred, but open to travel for
larger projects, major meetings, etc.

I'm an independent iOS developer and product manager with personal experience
as a startup founder. I have deep experience with Objective-C and Swift, as
well as backend experience with LAMP (esp Laravel, CakePHP, and WP), RoR,
Parse, and Firebase.

Though I've done lots of things, I really focus on MVP mobile apps for
startups. I help startups go from a great idea to having a polished app in the
hands of their users.

To be blunt, if you know exactly what you want and "just" need it coded up,
you can find someone cheaper.

BUT if you have a broad concept and you need someone who understands the
entire product development / startup funding / business growth lifecycle and
how to get things done within those constraints, I'm an excellent fit.

I've built and launched dozens of complex native iPad and iPhone apps and
worked with startups and Fortune 500 companies to build and grow apps to many
millions of collective users.

I'd love the opportunity to work with you if things are a good fit!

Just to avoid wasting anyone's time, I try to focus on just a few clients per
year, so generally, pricing options start at $20k. Feel free to reach out
anyway though, I love HN and hearing from members of the community :)

You can reach me at ryan@mobileCTO.io or text me at 650-646-3914

------
pi_neutrino
SEEKING WORK - Wellington, New Zealand, or remote

I'm a full stack developer. I'd call myself a 60/40 back-end/front-end dev.
I'll also happily pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks, chat with non-
techy clients, troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle them about
horrendous tech issues, mentor junior developers and designers who might find
our million billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting, and host a
mean beer o'clock on Fridays.

Skills: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million billion other fiddly ones we all
brush past/through in our own work

Here's my resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dzjhs0vn4omcyhu/CV.docx](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dzjhs0vn4omcyhu/CV.docx)

Here's some references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip)

And here's some case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc)

Email: pineutrino@gmail.com

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred

I make native iOS apps for startups and product companies. My expertise is
communicating with both technical and non-technical stakeholders to
efficiently build an MVP with a solid foundation for future iterations.

In other words, clients praise me for my speed, communication, and pragmatic
design decisions to get things done without delivering crap that needs to be
thrown away in the next iteration.

What's my secret? Not only am I an experienced (5+ years) Swift and
Objective-C developer, but I have also had my own successful app on the App
Store since 2012.

Apps I create have been regularly featured on the App Store, and one had the
honor of being presented in Apple's 2016 WWDC keynote.

My experience as an independent iOS developer, when combined with my previous
client work, means I can own the iOS development process from any point
between idea and your millionth App Store download, and I've probably seen any
potential gotchas before.

If you are interested in working together, please say hi at
erik@erikstromlund.com.

For more about me:
[https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

For testimonials about my work:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund)

------
afarrell
SEEKING FREELANCER / London, UK / Remote okay if you can pair remotely.

GoCardless

We’re looking for someone to work with us for a couple of weeks to build a
.NET-friendly client library for our API.

We’d like to work really closely to build a modern library that follows the
best practices of the .NET community, and then to convert it into a template
(our libraries are automatically built from templates and a JSON schema
defining our API, so we can crank out new versions as soon as our API
changes!)

Examples of our existing libraries can be found at:
[https://github.com/gocardless/gocardless-pro-
java](https://github.com/gocardless/gocardless-pro-java)
[https://github.com/gocardless/gocardless-pro-
ruby](https://github.com/gocardless/gocardless-pro-ruby)

If you'd like to get an idea of the sort of developer experience we try to
maintain, take a look at our tutorial documentation at
[https://developer.gocardless.com/getting-
started/api/](https://developer.gocardless.com/getting-started/api/)

Does this sound like something you’d be interested in? Email me
(amfarrell@gocardless.com) and we can discuss the requirements in more detail.

C# F#

------
c-oreills
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: London | Remote: Yes (timezones near GMT) | 3 month contract

Conversocial is changing the way companies serve their social customers. Our
SaaS allows companies to deliver great customer service on social platforms at
scale.

We’re currently porting our agent workflow to over to React/Redux. We're
looking for someone to augment our existing team of 4 and speed up the
project. React/Redux experience required.

Please email techjobs <at> conversocial.com if you’re interested.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
dserban
Seeking Contract Work, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

Strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and cares about producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-
tested Scala code.

Big Data / Core Skill: Apache Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

(Deep knowledge of Cassandra's internals and how to use it effectively.)

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Apache Flink, Spark Streaming

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark
GraphFrames and Neo4J)

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka (incl. KafkaConnect / KafkaStreams /
SchemaRegistry)

Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient), Python (proficient)

Other Secondary Skills: Akka, Git, Docker, Apache Ignite, Scalding, Avro,
Parquet, Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/S3/RedShift/DataPipeline).

Other Secondary Skills: Machine Learning with Spark (Linear / Logistic
Regression, Decision Trees, Naive Bayes, Alternating Least Squares /
Recommender Systems, K-Means Clustering, Anomaly Detection, Frequent Pattern
Mining / Topic Modeling).

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We prefer to do fixed bid projects, but we also offer hourly/daily/weekly
rates. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
jamesdeanbooth
SEEKING WORK (copy from Looking for Work)

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yup!

Willing to relocate: Yup!

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/Web/Graphic/Brand (Hybrid) Designer

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com](http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com) |
[http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth](http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth) |
[http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth)
|
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth)

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gee mail daht cahm

I've worked in a lot of different design roles and companies; from mom and pop
print shops to social media (Facebook), tech (Cisco & Citrix), and e-commerce
(Macy's) giants. I bring a solid skill set to a team that allows me to adapt
to any design related role. And not to pat myself on the back too much but
every developer I've ever worked with has sang my praises. ;)

Drop me a line and let's talk about your design needs!

------
mattbroach
SEEKING WORK – Remote/NYC

Full-Stack Developer with a multimedia background, or Interactive Designer
with technical chops, depending on the gig. Diverse portfolio ranging from a
streamer metrics dashboard that collects, processes, and visualizes data on
millions of live-streamers (Python, Django, Angular, D3) to audio-reactive,
generative stage visuals for arena-touring concert bands (Max/MSP).

● Github: [https://github.com/MattBroach](https://github.com/MattBroach)

● LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbroach/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbroach/)

● Portfolio: [http://www.aphasiac-design.com](http://www.aphasiac-design.com)

 _Backend_ : Python, Django, SQL, Severless/AWS

 _Frontend_ : D3, Angular (1), React/Redux, Sass, Bootstrap

 _Multimedia /Interactive_: Max/MSP, Processing, Arduino/Physical Computing,
Kinect

 _Design_ : Motion Graphics, Video Editing, Data Visualization, Responsive Web
Design, Projection Design/Mapping, Multimedia Installation Design

Contact: info AT aphasiac HYPHEN design DOT com

------
mdouglas_1
SEEKING FREELANCER - I'm in the US -- Anytime is good - Remote is okay as long
as we communicate

Got a project for scraping. I'm testing casperjs/selenium. However, we/I are
curious as to whether a faster process can be implemented by using the browser
(chrome/firefox) directly.

Here's the thought process: -we have a file with complete urls. (these urls
could be inserted into the browser manually, and the resulting content
generated) -we have an extension that runs within the browser. the extension
can be "triggered/fired", to read the urls from the external file, and to
extract the resulting content (dynamic or static) and to write the content to
an external file. -ideally, the whole process would be able to access/use
multiple tabs within the browser space to iterate through the list as fast as
possible.

This is obviously a short term project. We're looking to talk to someone asap
to see if this is even doable, and to then scope out the process.

This is (hopefully) the 1st of a number of projects we/I have a need for!

If you're interested, send me your contact data to usc_dog@yahoo.com

thanks -bruce

------
BjoernKW
Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
zbear
SEEKING FREELANCERS / REMOTE / VANCOUVER, CANADA

AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME / CONTRACT | ONSITE / REMOTE |

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired.

We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative Companies
in Canada".

\- (URGENT) Backend Engineers - Golang (Contract OK) -
[http://grnh.se/g68jqn1](http://grnh.se/g68jqn1)

\- (URGENT) PHP Expert - Yii Framework (Contract & Remote OK) -
[http://grnh.se/ldcuvn1](http://grnh.se/ldcuvn1)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills?

Apply at [http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with
your own job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available July 2017 onward

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation

    
    
      - Given requirements, provide guidance on scope and design
      - Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product
    

2) Focused short-term problem solving

    
    
      - Drop into an ongoing project to work past specific problem area(s)
    

3) Automation

    
    
      - Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort
      - Data processing and extraction
      - 3rd party API integration
    

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use:

    
    
      Server
        - Linux VPS
        - AWS
        - Heroku
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - React
        - jQuery/simple JavaScript
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK.

LOCATION: India

REMOTE POSSIBLE: Yes. Prefer remote.

Codementor profile:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Creator of xtopdf, PDF creation toolkit for Python. Freelance developer,
consultant and trainer for many years. Worked with many startups and a few
large firms, US & India.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed,
etc., web dev (back end), REST, XML-RPC, PDF generation & text extraction,
command-line utility dev (wrote IBM dW article on creating utilities, in C on
Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, software design, testing. Ruby, Rails and
Java earlier too.

Was team leader of a successful Windows C database middleware product, did a
lot of Unix C work too.

Overview of xtopdf (my PDF toolkit for Python):
[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input
formats. Works on CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, MacOS and Windows.

------
mjulian
SEEKING WORK / SF Bay Area / Remote preferred

I'm a DevOps Engineer/Site Reliability Engineer/Operations Engineer/whatever
they're calling it these days with about 15 years in the industry. I've got a
broad skillset for all sorts of projects and needs: automation, deployment,
orchestration, scaling, you name it.

I'm primarily a monitoring specialist, though: I'm the author of O'Reilly's
upcoming Practical Monitoring and the editor of Monitoring Weekly
([https://weekly.monitoring.love](https://weekly.monitoring.love)). Besides
writing a book on monitoring, I'm architect-level when it comes to designing
and deploying monitoring strategies for SaaS companies.

You can find me at:

Website: [https://www.asterlabs.io](https://www.asterlabs.io) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/miketjulian/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miketjulian/)

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - Remote / London UK

I'm a seasoned DevOps guy with 15 years experience hosting and tuning
applications.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2017-06@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK / remote / Seattle

Hey there! As a programmer the past five years I've written code and designed
products for startups, universities, and open-source web-based projects. I'm
especially interested in working with data and making visualizations--check
out my ecoregions mapping project here: [http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-
maps/](http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-maps/).

Technologies: * Python data science stack: pandas, matplotlib, scikit * Python
web frameworks: Flask, Django, Selenium, REST frameworks * Frontend
Javascript: D3, coffeescript * Full-stack javascript: Node, React Native,
Electron * Ubuntu, MongoDB, SQL

Github: [https://github.com/dovinmu](https://github.com/dovinmu) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/)
Email: rowan.copley@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently available.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
scorpionrespons
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Based in Columbus OH, USA

Product Management and Python/Django Development Consultant

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Vagrant, Bash, Linux,
Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git, SVN

Github:
[https://github.com/ScorpionResponse](https://github.com/ScorpionResponse)

Email: moss.paul a-t gmail dot com

Site: [https://paulmoss.carrd.co/](https://paulmoss.carrd.co/)

I specialize in maintaining and developing Django sites for small to medium
companies. I have significant experience handling server provisioning tasks
including creating/managing Ansible roles or other provisioning tools.

If you'd like to see my work in action, I created the site
[http://freelancefinder.work/](http://freelancefinder.work/) to help
freelancers find new contracts.

I'm not looking for additional Product Management consultant work at the
moment, but I'd be happy to speak with you about future possibilities.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: CTO for small business / non-technical entrepreneurs

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular project, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I specialise in working with non-technical entrepreneurs and providing a "CTO-
as-a-service.” I take care of the technical side end-to-end, leaving you free
to work on your business, rather than worrying about servers and databases.

Previous work:

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | American living in Tanzania | Remote Only | travel possible

Experienced data consultant, open source contributor, speaker, and trainer.

I use data to help you improve your operations, products, and services. I
focus on the backend (databases/APIs, automation, BI, and ERP/CRM
customization), but also know my way around the front (dashboard/report design
and SPA/MVP development).

I'm an MIT alum and creator of two Python libraries used by organizations for
ETL, stream processing, data analysis, and data conversion (CSV, XLS, RSS,
JSON, etc.).

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, BeautifulSoup, Twisted, tox)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, Lunr)

* misc (BASH, SQL, Stylus, Pug)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, S3, TravisCI)

* DB (MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis)

I prefer projects quoted by milestone or a weekly rate. My schedule is
flexible, so I can overlap with U.S. timezones when required.

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* contact: rcummings [at] nerevu [dot] com

* SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano](https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
danielflopes
SEEKING WORK - Full web and mobile product development Remote: Yes Location:
London, UK / Portugal

Technologies: Golang, ReactJS, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, Android, iOS, CSS,
HTML, Docker, Heroku AWS

Github: [https://github.com/whitesmith/](https://github.com/whitesmith/)

Website: [https://whitesmith.co](https://whitesmith.co)

Hi, I work with a few developers and designers under the name of Whitesmith -
we develop full web and mobile products. We jump between London and Portugal
to work with various startups and media companies from UK, AUS and USA. We
view ourselves as problem solvers, working with a wide range of technologies -
from Docker, to Ruby on Rails, Go, and ReactJS, - to develop the right
solution for the situation. We're looking for new interesting startups to work
with. Daniel

EMAIL: daniel a-t whitesmith d-o-t com

SKYPE: daniellopes314

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer/Consultant. Comfortable with all aspects of web
development, front-end, back-end and DevOps.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Vue.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[https://chrisloftus.co](https://chrisloftus.co) (just updated!)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Email me: chris at blackflare.co to talk about your project!

I'm also launching a small time-tracking SaaS business.
[https://www.timenotify.co](https://www.timenotify.co) (contact me for
discount :))

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
emzed
SEEKING FREELANCER - Symfony 2 - Eastern Time - Remote is okay if you can work
during Eastern Time

We're looking for senior full stack, freelance Symfony developer for ongoing
work. Must have vast experience with Symfony2. Approximately 20-40 hours per
month, could be more, could be less. You're welcome to work remotely, but you
must be in Eastern or Central Time Zone.

Must communicate well with clients / end users, including leading
conversations about overall product strategy. In addition to coding, an
integral part of your work will be management/prioritization of projects and
tasks.

Send me a message on Reddit if you're interested, include your rate, location,
availability, and examples of Symfony2 experience:
[https://www.reddit.com/user/jonnoz/](https://www.reddit.com/user/jonnoz/)

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Fullstack developer having 11 years of experience.

Technologies:

* Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis, Elasticsearch, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+junefl@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of thirteen
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
luca_ing
SEEKING WORK / remote preferred / based in Germany

Experienced (10+ years) embedded software engineer with a mechanical
engineering degree is looking for new projects.

WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU:

I've worked on many embedded systems, in essentially all roles that exist in
embedded software development: requirements elicitation & management, system,
electronics or software design and development, test management and test
execution.

I've set up and managed development processes, and overseen medium-sized
development efforts, on-site and remote. I have brought automated tests and
continuous integration to embedded projects.

A lot of my career was spent working on safety-critical systems.

OVERVIEW OVER MY CURRENT PROJECTS:

managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot.

advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-
critical automotive electronics component used by several automobile
companies.

CONTACT ME:

luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
git-pull
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Chicago

VP, Senior and managing roles only. Type A. Open source background with
diverse portfolio.

[https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com)

[https://www.github.com/tony](https://www.github.com/tony)

[https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull](https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

CV available open request

Email: tony at git-pull.com

Solid track record of end-to-end software product development including API
design, technical documentation, continuous integration and deployment. My
software is used by thousands around the world daily. Leader of multiple open
source projects and author of _The Tao of tmux_.

Available on contractual and consulting basis. Python is my tool of choice. I
ship high quality, production-ready code regularly and routinely. Also do some
C++ and JavaScript.

------
crdb
SEEKING FREELANCER | GLOBAL REMOTE | Haskell, PostgreSQL

We are two founders bootstrapping our startup with consulting, and
occasionally have opportunities for extra work we do not have capacity for.

The work splits in 3 categories:

\- CRUD apps (e.g. an internal portal to search and edit information in the
database) usually done in Haskell using Servant (which was started by us at a
previous company);

\- data modelling (effectively cleaning up large, complex databases, for both
production and data warehousing) always in PostgreSQL;

\- data “science” (inference, prediction, ML/AI, etc. - very rare) usually in
R, occasionally custom in Haskell.

Relational model philosophy essential, years of relevant experience preferred,
systems and other dev ops type experience a bonus (we use NixOS). Hourly rate
$100-300 depending on client and your experience.

Send your best code to flag yourself to us and we’ll be in touch next
opportunity.

~~~
jrejaud
Hi there,

Do you have a need for a Mobile Engineer by chance?

Please check out my portfolio and client feedback on my website:
[https://www.studiocorsair.com/](https://www.studiocorsair.com/).

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Willing to relocate: No

I have a fair amount of free time each week that I could take on freelance
work or part-time work. I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years,
with Python and Django on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery
on the front-end. I've also worked with the Django REST Framework and
React.js. I'm intimately familiar with schema and data migrations, including
migrations between Django projects. I've worked extensively with startups and
with distributed teams and am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...).

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: angular 1, Knockout, VueJS, es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node,
php, building restful api’s, git, gulp, jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis,
mongo, aws, .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core).

Resume: [http://ionisolarz.com/cv_js.pdf](http://ionisolarz.com/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ionisolarz.com](http://ionisolarz.com)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Houston, TX (CDT, UTC-6) / Travel OK

I'm a full stack web developer. I can build anything from microservices to
user-facing MVPs.

Preferred stack (but not limited to -- I've written everything from compilers
in C++ to video games in Lua)

    
    
        Backend => Go/gin, Python/flask
        Frontend => Bootstrap, JavaScript (+CoffeeScript), React or Riot, React-alikes (Inferno, Preact, etc)
        Storage => Postgres, sqlite, redis
        Cloud => AWS
    

Contact: phil@ioddly.com (phone # available on website) Site:
[https://ioddly.com](https://ioddly.com) GitHub:
[https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

Note: I just moved web servers; apologies if you run into any issues.

------
niallpaterson
SEEKING WORK - Web and iOS developer

====================================

Hi! I'm a full time Web and iOS freelancer who has been freelancing for three
years now. I've a lot of interest in Rails, Elixir, React.js and Swift. I'd
love to chat about any needs you might require!

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Swift, Go, React, Haskell, Node.js, Elixir

Rate: $80/Hr

Resume/CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions to Mozilla's Servo project and Diaspora)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall](http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. REMOTE OR NYC

VIRTUAL REALITY APPS / MVP. [https://goo.gl/Fa4ZJC](https://goo.gl/Fa4ZJC)

Location: NYC. [http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/) Email:
contact@qureshimedia.com

In business since 2009 Design: UX/UI Mobile and Web Front end: HTML/CSS/ JS
Professional copywriting

DON'T HIRE US Unless you want to look amazing and crush your competition. We
believe you get what you pay for. If you're ready, let's do this thing. Some
recent work. More work available via email.

[http://tryoldster.com/](http://tryoldster.com/) web , iOS

[http://onlyusedtesla.com/](http://onlyusedtesla.com/) web , iOS

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to make the required
changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
KingMob
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY, remote OK.

I'm Matthew, an experienced full-stack web engineer. I recently left my
position as CTO of a startup, and have deep experience at all levels, from
front-end (JavaScript, ClojureScript), back-end (Clojure, PHP, Java), and
devops (much of Amazon Web Services).

I can solve your business problems, not just with code, but with
communication, planning, and involving stakeholders, to build the right thing.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewdavidson1/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewdavidson1/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/KingMob/](https://github.com/KingMob/)

Email me to fix your issues! matthew@modulolotus.net

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... developer with over 10 years of experience in
various technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery

\- SQL, Postgresql, Oracle, Mysql...

\- XML, XSLT

\- Web Scrapping, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Fulltext search (SOLR)...

\- Nginx, IP Networking, Distributed systems...and more

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

Projects: [https://dob.sk/projects/](https://dob.sk/projects/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Contact: [https://dob.sk/hire-me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/) or
ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com

------
jf22
SEEKING WORK / Remote or based around Hartford CT

Versatile and capable technical leader with over ten years of experience as a
full-stack developer. Proven ability to provide customized, customer or
client-driven solutions that improve business operations and profitability.
Strong background in developing, managing, and launching software projects
with minimal supervision.

Key Strengths: C#, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, Visual Studio, SQL Server, T-SQL,
JavaScript, JSON, AngularJS, Entity Framework, Git, TFS, Agile, SCRUM,
HTTP/REST, WCF Web Services, XML

Email: johnefarrell@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnefarrell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnefarrell/)

------
ysubach2
SEEKING WORK | USA, Canada | Remote OK, Will travel - HIPAA compliant cloud
solutions

We are a small team helping digital health companies achieve safety and
regulatory compliance (HIPAA) in the cloud environment. Can work with small
startups to bigger companies.

We'll perform a fixed-price assessment and outline concrete roadmap to HIPAA
compliance for your web or mobile application. Our recommendations are based
on leading industry security practices and standards. We have experience with
major cloud infrastructure providers (AWS, Google Cloud, Azure) and
application platforms.

Feel free to email me at yuri [at] dekses [dot] com or visit web site
[https://www.dekses.com/](https://www.dekses.com/)

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

I’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what we
can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
oliv__
SEEKING WORK - Remote/NYC

● Product/UI/UX Designer & Developer.

● I'm product-oriented and will help you in designing your project, from
initial idea to user research and mock ups, all the way through completion,
transforming your ideas into beautiful functional interfaces/designs.

● I also code and have experience with Node.js/Hapi.js/Meteor, as well as
jQuery, and am familiar with SQL/NoSQL databases as well as API design. These
skills help inform my design work to create things that don't just look
pretty, but also work well.

● Find my latest work @ [http://o23.io](http://o23.io)

Shoot me an email if you're interested, and let's discuss your project!

 _Contact_ : hello@o23.io

------
codelike
SEEKING FREELANCER - LOCATION: GERMANY, REMOTE ALSO OK

Kaptio (www.kaptio.com) is looking for a talented developer who's interested
in working with Python 3, SQLAlchemy and TypeScript.

Kaptio provides a platform for travel businesses with emphasis on creating
developer-friendly APIs and toolkits to extend the Kaptio Travel core
application. Kaptio is headquartered in Iceland but development is led from
Heidelberg, Germany. Some travel may be required, including at least one fun
trip to Iceland!

We are generally looking for smart people who want to solve some complex
problems related to travel pricing and inventory. Minimum project length: 6
months, with an option to extend if we like working with each other.

Drop us a line at: jobs@kaptio.com

~~~
mvid
That email address bounces

~~~
codelike
Just tested, it bounces for me, too. Thanks for the info! Until we fix the
problem for the address above, please use this address instead:

martin@kaptio.com

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Kaunas, Lithuania, Europe.

Pragmatic data developer. Specializing in data software nad machine learning
solutions development. Python (Pandas, NumPy, Scipy), Scala (Apache Spark),
MongoDB, Postgres. Have worked with clients from USA, France, Australia,
Israel. Idustries: Fintech, Network Management.

Stackowerflow profile:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3052217](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3052217)

Upwork profile:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01f8457646283f95a3](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01f8457646283f95a3)

Email: tomaskazemekas(at)gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible

I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience with
Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow etc.
Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. Let's
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where your brand and details get added to the wireframes
and user flow. Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I can work with your
developers, or on my own, to make the product superb.

All this and a lot more!

Checkout some of my previous work at [https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)
and contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
dimonomid
SEEKING WORK, Remote

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and experienced
in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and many others.
Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel for 16- and
32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

------
halilb
SEEKING WORK - React Native developer - Remote

I've been developing with react native since version 0.10(~18 months) and
shipped several applications on both platforms. I also have native iOS
development experience using objective c and shipped several native
applications before react native. I also shipped several web SPAs using
AngularJS. I maintain two react native libraries on Github.

Location: A small town in Turkey

Technologies: react-native; react; redux; Angular 1

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/halilb](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/halilb)

Github: [https://github.com/halilb](https://github.com/halilb)

------
crasm
SEEKING WORK – US/Atlanta – Remote Preferred

I'm a senior CS student at Georgia Tech starting out with freelancing.
Preferred technologies are go, java, dart, flutter, and linux shell scripting,
but I pick up languages and platforms pretty quickly and have also done some
programming in c/javascript/julia/perl6/python.

I'm willing to do pro-bono work for the right client if I can use it as a
portfolio piece.

● [https://github.com/crasm](https://github.com/crasm)

● [https://www.linkedin.com/in/demsar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/demsar/)

● christian@whoshiring.email.demsar.io

------
cameronmaske
SEEKING WORK / Bristol, UK / Remote preferred

Hi, I'm an experienced software developer with a passion for startups.

My go to technologies include...

* Python (Django, Flask, Celery)

* Javascript (Angular, Redux, React, ES6)

* Datastores (Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka)

* DevOps (AWS, Docker, CoreOS)

I've helped build systems that store billions of data points, run millions of
jobs daily and process thousands of messages a second. Beyond just
development, I love consulting with startups. I have experience across the
startup life cycle. From the earliest stages of a first hire to the later
stages with millions in annual recurring revenue and profitable.

If you want to talk or have any questions my email is c@meronmaske.com.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK - Front end developer

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end development. I've been
working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year. Most recently I've been
working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run well on both web and
Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code base; 2) API driven
video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video) and 3) a WebRTC video
implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA; Pacific time

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; Full stack

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

Availability: July 1, 24-40 hours/week

------
chrispecoraro
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Italy-based)

Technologies: modern PHP (5.x-7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter,
jQuery/Vue.js, MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009.

I have a BS degree in Comp. Sci. and am the author of Mastering Laravel 5,
conference speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK 2015), and open source contributor. My
native language is English, I speak fluent Italian, and I am open to travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Westchester, NY Area

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo or
in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C#
(standard or .net core) for backend work, along with PHP for creating custom
WordPress and WooCommerce plugins/themes. Many years of experience with
jquery, bootstrap, etc., along with recent experience with Vue.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
cm2012
SEEKING WORK:

I've scaled large scale online acquisition campaigns from scratch for 7+ years
in finance, jewelry, apparel, and more. At OnDeck, I developed all of their
paid digital marketing channels (Adwords, Facebook, more) from some of their
first major venture rounds to post IPO with multi million dollar budgets.

Location: NYC, mostly remote. Willing to fly occasionally for clients.

Of interest here: My handy chart on how to pick marketing channels as a start-
up [http://www.kevinlordbarry.com/which-marketing-
types.html](http://www.kevinlordbarry.com/which-marketing-types.html)

------
bellwether
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote okay, local preferred - Irvine, CA

I'm a software architect and entrepreneur looking for a frontend
designer/developer. Have several independent projects I'm looking to build--
eCommerce, mobile, and SaaS tools. Open to a freelance rate or a combination
of freelance rate + partial ownership on certain projects.

Technologies: Golang, C#, Swift, AngularJS, React, Bootstrap, and AWS

Email: nc [at] iphoneroad [dot] com

Please send me your latest website or mobile app and your rate. This would
primarily be weekend/evening work for me, so I'm flexible on your
availability.

Looking for individuals, not agencies.

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon

I am the Salty Dog: a sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the
prow of your ship, guiding you safely through the rocks.

Full Stack Mobile Development, Design, Coding, QA, Back-end. Java, C#,
Objective-C, Xamarin, C/C++, Azure, AWS. 20+ years experience, 7 years mobile
development.

Achieve better outcomes through communication, risk management, and
experience.

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)

------
spodym
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Poland/Greece/Montenegro
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Django, Celery, Git, Nginx, Supervisor, Amazon Web Services, Ansible, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: http://www.spodymek.com/Przemyslaw_Spodymek_CV.pdf
      Email: przemyslaw [ αt ] spodymek [ doτ ] com
    

My name is Przemysław Spodymek, I am a Python Developer with 6 years of work
experience. My experience covers a variety of Python-based projects. Since
2014 all projects I have been involved in were remote.

------
speeder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Brazil)

I am a game and systems programmer, specialised in making fast code that use
the hardware well, and for scripting work I love using Lua languages, and
similar.

Also I made once a arcade game, including woodwork, painting and electronics
from scratch.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, C++, Lua are favourites. Also had recent work done with Objective-C and C#
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner/ (recent NDA work not on resume)
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK / EU UTC+1 / Remote

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql/rdbms, Cassandra,
Redis, nosql

Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-apis,
multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
product search engine. Worked for big co & small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
koblas
SEEKING Work - Remote / Contract

I've been building production software for many years, I'm very experienced
in: Python, C++, JavaScript, TypeScript, React.

While my bias is to backend applications, I've been building frontends since
the beginning of the web and well versed in all of the technologies that are
in common use today.

My profile is available here:
[https://linkedin.com/in/koblas](https://linkedin.com/in/koblas) and you can
contact me at david@koblas.com

Currently looking for remote, contract work.

------
zlagen
Seeking Work - Remote

I'm a backend developer mainly in python. I have experience managing big
databases and applying performance optimizations.

I also have experience on applying web scraping at scale.

Skills: \- Python (Django, pyramid, celery, etc) \- Experience on scaling
postgres, replication, etc \- Other dbs such as mongo and redis \- Some
experience with vue.js and reactjs

email: lagenar@gmail.com linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-
moauro-89b64039](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-moauro-89b64039)

------
robsonlabs
SEEKING WORK | Vancouver, BC - Remote OK I'm a full-stack developer
specializing in Node, Rails, React and Vue.js. I have 10 years of experience
with everything from dev ops to designing mockups in sketch/photoshop. I'm
responsive, good at communicating, and won't hesitate to give you my input on
ways to save money or build a better product. Website:
[http://robsonlabs.com](http://robsonlabs.com) Email: chris@robsonlabs.com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 8 years of experience. Freelancing from
the beginning. I worked on a wide range of projects with clients from mostly
English speaking countries. Currently available.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ JS (React, MobX, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy) Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, Rancher, DevOps

Feel free to email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
syndrig
SEEKING WORK / London, UK / Happy to work remotely

Experienced and versatile C and C++ developer.

Equally at home in the bowels of a JavaScript engine's garbage collector
debugging memory corruption; hugely improving the performance of a SQLite-
based object/relational mapping layer; or crafting solid, low-defect code.
Looking to help with challenging projects, from interrupt handlers through to
user-interface event handlers.

Knows in excess of nine HTML elements.

Contact: enquiries [@at] syndrig.co.uk

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK | Remote or USA on-site w/ per diem | Web tech, team leadership

I have over 10 years of professional web dev experience, with the most recent
being focused on front end, JS, and Ruby. Most recently I was Director of
Engineering at a startup, managing a 15 person software engineering team.

I'm looking for either development work (front end, JS, node) or work building
out an early engineering team. Contact me to discuss details,
dan@driverdan.com

------
philip1209
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Moonlight (MoonlightWork.com) is a new marketplace for freelance work. We
currently have an unfilled project that needs a freelancer for Android app
development. If you're interested, please fill out this form:
[https://www.moonlightwork.com/apply](https://www.moonlightwork.com/apply)

We also have a variety of projects and welcome remote freelancers to join!

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My name is Emad and I'm a Front end web developer and designer with years of
experience in the field.

I've worked with businesses ranging from startups to hugely popular websites
(I'm currently working with xda-developers.com as their front end developer
and designer).

Here is a list of my skills:

\- HTML/CSS

\- Bootstrap (if needed)

\- WordPress

\- JavaScript

\- jQuery (if needed)

\- AngularJS

\- ES6

\- Git

\- Pixel-Perfect PSD to HTML

\- Socketio

You can view my work here: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-
portfolio.com) And contact me through my email: emads14@gmail.com

Thanks, Emad

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
lstconsensus
SEEKING FREELANCER, Copenhagen, Remote Possible

Mainly looking for a frontend developer, with awareness of HTML, CSS,
Javascript, Jquery, Angular 1.x and C#. We are developing a meeting/events
application which is used globally.

Opportunity to work with iOS development and Augmented Reality, as well as
global travel if you are up for it! Need freelancers/potential full time role!
Send a CV..!

consensusonlione.dk lst@consensusonline.dk

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

16 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/macOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* App maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

* Building of SDKs

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
proll
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco CA - remote

Technologies: Front-end mostly, javascript, react/redux, backbone.js, node.js,
Typescript.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/nxeYNF](https://goo.gl/nxeYNF)

Email: g.polu.shkin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

I am a front-end developer with 12+ years experience.

------
mooreds
SEEKING FREELANCER.

Location: USA (some remote, some travel)

Hi folks,

One of the companies I work with is looking to hire more _contract_ trainers
with AWS experience. Trainings are between 1-4 days. Some are virtual, some
are onsite. Material provided.

You need to be senior, US based, willing to travel (in the US), have
experience with AWS and be curious.

Contact info is in my profile if you have questions or want an intro to the
hiring manager.

------
bendozy
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript,Bootstrap, PHP, Node, Redis, MySQL, MongoDB,
Firebase, React, React-Native, Laravel, Vue, Angular, Loopback, vagrant

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ealnd8jww5xkavb/ChidozieBernardIje...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ealnd8jww5xkavb/ChidozieBernardIje.).

Email: bendozy@gmail.com

------
Mave83
SEEKING FREELANCER in Munich, Germany or worldwide to work(code) on Ceph
Storage Software and our management Software written in Kotlin. See
[https://croit.io](https://croit.io) and/or contact us. Good knowledge of
Linux and Java or Kotlin Development is required, Ceph would be a nice
addition.

------
wsxiaoys
SEEKING FREELANCER - I'm in Bay Area, remote is OK, English or Chinese

I'm looking for a web ui + frontend developer for my side project.It's a
single page app just like jsfiddle.net.

I have a working typescript/react prototype and want to bootstrap it to MVP. I
would take care all backend api stuff.

If you're interested, drop me a line to keybase.io/mzh

~~~
nunoarruda
I'm available at the moment and might be interested. Let's talk.
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
robinrob
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Edinburgh

Professional full-stack web developer based in Edinburgh with 6 years
experience. Can work remotely.

Languages/Frameworks: Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Ruby, MySQL, Angular,
Rails, AWS, Heroku, Salesforce

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Actually I am looking for short-mid term scraping and automation related gigs
only.

Check my details at:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Contact: kadnan(at)gmail.com

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
siscia
SEEKING FREELANCER

I am looking for someone sale oriented willing to sale my experience in IoT.

I packed everything in a simple to understand offert that I explain here:
[http://loranetworkserver.com/](http://loranetworkserver.com/)

10k€ of provisions for any sale.

Happy to discuss any further detail.

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

Mac Developer

Looking for experienced Mac developer with experience in desktop apps
(Objective C, Swift)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER

For development of an GPS/Beacon/Geofence based mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER

Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for a producticity platform.
Please mail: info@ghostnoteapp.com

------
segmondy
Location: Remote Only US/EST

Tech: Full stack, whatever. (Worked as Unix Admin & DB Admin, Moved into
Security, then Software development and currently in a management role)

I'm a problem solver, if you can't find someone to solve your problem, or they
made a mess, ping me.

------
ddorian43
SEEKING FREELANCER - Apache Solr Hacker (custom plugins) - Remote

I need several features like changes to RealTimeGet/Update handlers,
composite-primary-key, changes to sharding/routing, global(jvm-level)-cache,
synchronized-commits/merges across replicas etc.

Email in my account.

------
macroexchange
SEEKING FREELANCER | GLOBAL REMOTE | Clojure

We are building an Internet trading platform for Cryptocurrencies and Digital
assets. Seeking freelancer to build out our service. Tech: Clojure,
Clojurescript, docker, Bitcoin, ethereum.

email: ben@macro.exchange

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK

Location: Digital nomad from Portugal (currently in France)

Remote: Yes

I'm a professional frontend engineer with 15 years of experience and I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

Nuno Arruda

Front-End Engineer

nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago Suburbs, remote preferred

I specialize in functional programming in Clojure(script), Elixir, and devops.

I can build your MVP or augment your team.

Email in profile.

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
rodrigocoelho
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Android developer.

My email is on my profile.

------
jghefner
SEEKING WORK

Remote/Portland, OR

Web Development

www.caregraphics.io

